# Tray Pics



## kooster (Oct 11, 2012)

Here are some pics of the mini tray on the Jet lathe.
They're not the most fantastic photos but at least you
can get some idea of how easy/inexpensive this can be
done.


----------



## kooster (Oct 15, 2012)

*RE Tool Tray*

C'mon . . . somebody has to look at these pics at least one time !!!
Sort of a senseless & random act of kindness!!!:redface:


----------



## skiprat (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, since you asked so nicely in another thread....:wink:

First pic....I have no idea what I'm looking at. A red thing cable tied to a lathe stand perhaps?
Second pic.... A closer pic of a red thing cable tied to a lathe stand? 
With an extra cable tie to make it more secure? 

I'm sorry, but if you want feedback then you need to give us something to work with.

What is the red thing? How will it hold our tools better than other methods? Is it cheap to make? 

With respect:wink:


----------



## skiprat (Oct 15, 2012)

When I looked, so had 137 already. 
Maybe they were a little confused like I was?:wink:
But I replied to your original thread. 

Please remember that we can't see what you can see. :biggrin:

Edit; OK, since this thread was rehashed, my reply here is pointless, but the one obove it still is, I think.


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry, but I have to agree with Skiprat.  Perhaps if you took the photo from father away we could get a better idea of what we're looking at.

Jim Smith


----------



## jeff (Oct 15, 2012)

kooster said:


> C'mon . . . somebody has to look at these pics at least one time !!!
> Sort of a senseless & random act of kindness!!!:redface:



Are you talking about the photos of the tray you posted in another thread? Please don't start multiple threads to discuss one topic.

I'm going to merge this thread with the other one.


----------



## kooster (Oct 16, 2012)

OOPS !!!  Point taken. I was in fact referring to a previous thread describing a very inexpensive and functional way to add a utility tray to a mini lathe stand using cable ties to secure it. Didn't have pics for that one and posted only the pics & brief description later. Oh well . . . at least my intentions were good. NuB error!


----------



## Katya (Oct 16, 2012)

No worries!  But how about another pic, and a description to go with it?  I missed the original post.  Could I use this idea on a Delta lathe, or would it only work with a Jet?


----------



## tim self (Oct 16, 2012)

What I see happening there is the tray filling with chips and ribbons.  I made one and attached it to the end to hold centers, chucks and tools.  Sorry, no pics cause its not pretty.


----------



## kooster (Oct 16, 2012)

There are 4 large epoxied magnets (not visible on pics) on the back of the tray toward the top. I thought about constructing some sort of at/detachable hood to keep the tray from filling. I'd probably still get some stuff in the tray but not as much.
It's difficult attaching something on the side with this stand. There are trays that attach onto the top of the lathe, off to the side but they do get a little pricey. This one was from Harbor Freight for about $10 (less with a coupon). It's more or less just a handy tray to keep things right at hand and not so much a storage tray so even if it does get turning junk in it, it should still be functional. I believe Jet (?) makes an attachable wire basket type holder for their stands but again . . . $$$.


----------

